# [KDE] consommation de RAM

## gregool

 *Quote:*   

> tu vas me les rendre mes Mo oui ????!

 

Bonjour à tous

je constate qquechose d'agaçant avec KDE, les appli ne libèrent pas toute la mémoire qu'elles empruntent...

je démarre mon systeme avec 150Mo de charge, je lance Firefox, je passe à 172, je quitte firefox je ne reviens qu'a 160.

et c'est valable pour toutes les applis, le pire c'est quand j'emerge un truc, je peux monter à 650mo de consommation et à l'issue je reste à 600Mo.

et quand je regarde les process qui tournent, l'addition est bien loin de ce résultat...

ya t'il une autre solution que de rebooter qd ça avance plus?

merci d'avance !

----------

## Desintegr

À mon avis, tu ne regardes pas la bonne valeur  :Smile: 

Quel outil utilises-tu pour regarder l'utilisation de la mémoire ?

----------

## guilc

Ca, c'est un effet du cache vraisemblablement. Pas de souci à se faire, c'est fait pour...

En général, le cache est souvent plein à presque 100% de la RAM, pour optimiser les accès. Si une appli à besoin de RAM, elle va prendre sur le cache sans souci

----------

## loopx

Linux, ca consome toujours toute la mémoire   :Laughing: 

```
loopx@loop ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           756        748          7          0        237        285

-/+ buffers/cache:        226        530

Swap:          486          0        486
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

encore de vieilles adhérences sans doutes ? *private joke ^^*

Allez une astuce bien pratique parce que tu es nouveau, une petite recherche sur le forum fr avec "ram libre" en keywords

(et ghoti en user si tu ne trouve pas le Tip)   :Wink: 

Après tu pourras disserter codage, de la bonne utilisation des destructeurs, etc, mais là c'est un appel caractérisé au ... non...  non, je ne le dirais pas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

du temp ton swapp quoi qui dit ?

si rien : no problemo.

A+

Edit : faudrait peut-être que je rafraichisse les post de temp à autre.  :Confused: 

toujour les mêmes insomniaques   :Wink:   coucou za tous

----------

## CryoGen

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le titre parle de [KDE] XD

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> et gothi en user si tu ne trouve pas le Tip

 

Orthographié comme ça, il ne risque pas de trouver !  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/40628-kde4-linux-consommation-memoire.htm article sur la consommation en RAM de KDE4

----------

## Temet

Va vraiment falloir faire un topic "PLUS DE TOPIC SUR LA GESTION DE LA RAM - MERCI".

Bah c'est vrai quoi, y a un topic qui s'ouvre toutes les semaines avec la même question...

----------

## davidou2a

@Temet je me doutais que t'allais réagir sur ce sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

désolé de poser la question...

AUTO_BAN MODE=ON

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est vrai que quand tu débarques sur un forum, t'es toujours un peu perdu... tu ne sais pas ce qui s'est dit, tout ça.

J'en fais les frais actuellement sur le forum iAudio  :Laughing: 

Les habitués ne peuvent réprimer un : "Encore un..."   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais c'était pas contre toi gregool ^^, faut pas avoir peur de poser des questions.

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Orthographié comme ça, il ne risque pas de trouver ! 

 

[OT] Oué ! dsl c'est corrigé. Je dois faire qqch qui s'apparente à de la dyslexie au claveton. Sur certaines séquences genre tgh/ght ou tra/tar c'est frappant - et le pire c'est le mot "administration" - je dois l'écrire environ 200x/j. et à chaque fois je me retrouve avec "administartion"... une horreur ! je dois dire que l'aide à la saisie d'Oog n'arrange pas l'affaire bien au contraire   :Laughing:  )[/OT]

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] Oué ! dsl c'est corrigé. Je dois faire qqch qui s'apparente à de la dyslexie au claveton. (...)[/OT]

 

Idem, mais j'ai trouvé l'excuse qui tue: maintenant je suis en dvorak-fr (ça règle rien mais les gens disent "aaah ok"  ^^)

----------

## Bio

 *gregool wrote:*   

> désolé de poser la question...
> 
> AUTO_BAN MODE=ON

 

Pas de honte à avoir je crois que c'est la première question qu'on s'est tous posés le jour où on a basculé sur Linux   :Wink: 

Et je ne connais encore personne qui ait la science infuse.

----------

## kaworu

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  *gregool wrote:*   désolé de poser la question...
> 
> AUTO_BAN MODE=ON 
> 
> Pas de honte à avoir je crois que c'est la première question qu'on s'est tous posés le jour où on a basculé sur Linux  
> ...

 

+1

(et pour pas rien dire)

@Bio

Gentooiste genevois ! Dans mes mes bras !

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Va vraiment falloir faire un topic "PLUS DE TOPIC SUR LA GESTION DE LA RAM - MERCI".
> 
> Bah c'est vrai quoi, y a un topic qui s'ouvre toutes les semaines avec la même question...

 

Ben ca aiderai pas mal si tu le faisais avec dedans une explication sur le contenu de /proc/meminfo  :Razz: 

Merci beaucoup   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ben ca aiderai pas mal si tu le faisais avec dedans une explication sur le contenu de /proc/meminfo :p
> 
> Merci beaucoup lol

 

C'est par là... ^^

Edit : puisqu'on y est à compléter le TIP de ghoti : j'avais aussi un ch'tit truc sympatoche en bm

----------

## CryoGen

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ben ca aiderai pas mal si tu le faisais avec dedans une explication sur le contenu de /proc/meminfo :p
> 
> Merci beaucoup lol 
> 
> C'est par là... ^^
> ...

 

Merci \o/ , je suis entrain de devel un screenlet et je pompe mes info directement sur /proc/meminfo, ca devrait m'aider à affiner le truc  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Et puis c'est pas parce que Linux gère bien la RAM qu'on ne peut pas se réjouir de voir des programmes moins consommateurs.

Parce que sinon on ne peut plus se plaindre de Firefox  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ben ca aiderai pas mal si tu le faisais avec dedans une explication sur le contenu de /proc/meminfo :p
> 
> Merci beaucoup lol 
> 
> C'est par là... ^^
> ...

 

Hop, je rajoute ces liens intéressants au bas de ma traduction !  :Very Happy: 

----------

